# Update on Seaside Oregon



## geist1223 (May 21, 2020)

Last night the City Council of Seaside voted to open lodging beginning May 26th. This is great news for our town. The sad news is the fact Wyndham has not announced an opening date for either Seaside or Depoe Bay. I’ve been told it will not be before June 5. We also don’t know whether Wyndham will reduce capacity based on cleaning and distancing guidelines and employee availability. Seaside is allowing individual lodging properties to make their own decision.

If your Residence Club week is not available due to the closure you will receive compensation in the form of RCI credits good for two years and a one year subscription to RCI. As for the Exchange Program between the Residence Club and WorldMark we are hoping it will be reinstated once we get back to normal. I don’t know what happens if you want to exchange your summer week once the property is opened. Best to call owner care to find out.

WorldMark is not taking any summer reservations until July 31. This indicates to me they plan a reduced capacity at least until then. I have been told the fractional weeks will have priority no matter what the capacity. It is projected the WorldMark weeks, not owner occupied but with renters or guest’s names, will have the lowest priority when it comes to deciding which units need to be cancelled due to the reduced capacity. We should know more in the next two weeks.


----------



## smmatrix (May 23, 2020)

I have a reservation, made as a owner, 13 months out by 6:01am PST, at WorldMark Kapaa Shore in Kauai, with dates, Aug 3rd thru 14th.  I hope we get it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 23, 2020)

smmatrix said:


> I have a reservation, made as a owner, 13 months out by 6:01am PST, at WorldMark Kapaa Shore in Kauai, with dates, Aug 3rd thru 14th.  I hope we get it.


I have reservations in Poipu and Princeville for roughly the same time.  I have no expectation we will be able to use them; unless I want to spend the entire period sitting in our condos.  I am merely awaiting the official extension of the quarantine period so that I can get full credit on rescheduling.


----------



## smmatrix (May 23, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I have reservations in Poipu and Princeville for roughly the same time.  I have no expectation we will be able to use them; unless I want to spend the entire period sitting in our condos.  I am merely awaiting the official extension of the quarantine period so that I can get full credit on rescheduling.



Yikes!  I'm being much more hopeful than that.  I feel we have a maybe 80% chance of success, especially since they're reopening some SE resorts this weekend.  By August, I'm thinking we should be okay.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 23, 2020)

smmatrix said:


> Yikes!  I'm being much more hopeful than that.  I feel we have a maybe 80% chance of success, especially since they're reopening some SE resorts this weekend.  By August, I'm thinking we should be okay.


Read the thread on Hawaii travel news.  The Governor has said that in the next month or so they may be ready to lift the quarantine for *inter-island* travel only. Lifting quarantine for travelers coming to Hawaii from the outside isn't anywhere close to happening.


----------



## geist1223 (May 23, 2020)

¿Trying to figure out what all the Posts after the original Post have to do with Seaside Oregon and Worldmark? ¿Anybody have a clue?


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2020)

Well, they're about updates to closures anyway....


----------



## BagsArePacked (May 23, 2020)

Great


----------



## smmatrix (May 23, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ¿Trying to figure out what all the Posts after the original Post have to do with Seaside Oregon and Worldmark? ¿Anybody have a clue?



They're about Worldmark and this is a Worldmark thread on a timeshare forum.


----------



## smmatrix (May 23, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Read the thread on Hawaii travel news.  The Governor has said that in the next month or so they may be ready to lift the quarantine for *inter-island* travel only. Lifting quarantine for travelers coming to Hawaii from the outside isn't anywhere close to happening.



Yup you're right, so they may stay closed until December.  [Redacted.  No need to interject politics.]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 23, 2020)

smmatrix said:


> Yup you're right, so they may stay closed until December.


And with that we should move any further discussion re Hawaii to an appropriate thread in the Hawaii forum.


----------



## geist1223 (May 24, 2020)

Talk about Kapa'a Shores, Poipu, Princeville, and Hawaii in General.


----------



## dgalati (May 25, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ¿Trying to figure out what all the Posts after the original Post have to do with Seaside Oregon and Worldmark? ¿Anybody have a clue?






smmatrix said:


> They're about Worldmark and this is a Worldmark thread on a timeshare forum.


Agree! Open forum for discussion.


----------



## geist1223 (May 25, 2020)

It would make life so much easier if people stayed on topic. You can always create a new thread to discuss newmtopics.


----------



## Eric B (May 25, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> It would make life so much easier if people stayed on topic. You can always create a new thread to discuss newmtopics.



I don't even know what a newmtopic is....


----------



## geist1223 (May 25, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I don't even know what a newmtopic is....



Fat thumbs "NEW TOPIC!"


----------



## Eric B (May 25, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Fat thumbs "NEW TOPIC!"



Ok, but that seems to be off the topic of this thread....

Sorry, it's after 5 o'clock here!


----------



## geist1223 (May 25, 2020)

More people to add to my ignore list.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 26, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I don't even know what a newmtopic is....


He will know:


----------



## bbodb1 (May 26, 2020)

Now on a more useful note, Depoe Bay is still on our list of places to visit and the small silver lining that may come out of all this is the possibility to travel there during school in session months.


----------



## geist1223 (May 26, 2020)

Cannon Beach, Seaside reopen lodging after nearly 8 weeks
					

The cities of Seaside and Cannon Beach have taken another big step towards reopening.




					www.koin.com


----------

